# Seaview tv version/client build



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Hey Guys,

Here is the begining of a Moebius TV Version Seaview for a client.

This will be a statcic build(no lights), with an additional mini Flying Sub, Diving Bell and mini-sub. The Model will be painted in correct color and all seams will be removed...

The opening up of the Limber Holes...


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work on the limber holes. Did you drill and file or use a dremel? Did you thin the plastic on the backside at all before?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Trekkriffic said:


> Nice work on the limber holes. Did you drill and file or use a dremel? Did you thin the plastic on the backside at all before?


 
Yes,Yes and YES!!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

UPDATE...

The Seaview is basically together. Now for the fun part...filling the seams. The only seam that still is a pain in the butt, is that "Lone Ranger Mask" of the viewports.

Also will be filling up the Stand mounting holes...


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Looks really great:thumbsup: looking forward to more progress pictures. Thanks


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Are you lighting it? I'm guessing not at the speed you're assembling it.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Trekkriffic said:


> Are you lighting it? I'm guessing not at the speed you're assembling it.


 
No lighting for this kit...per the client's request.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Captain Han Solo said:


> No lighting for this kit...per the client's request.


Really? It always surpirses me when a client says no lights please in a model that just begs to be lit. Oh well, less work for you I guess.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Trekkriffic said:


> Really? It always surpirses me when a client says no lights please in a model that just begs to be lit. Oh well, less work for you I guess.


 
Believe it.

Not everyone is as hip to lighting models as some of us around here. Less work is an unfair statement.
The removable of the horrible "Lone Ranger Mask" seams is what is going to take the most time on this build. Oh, I could fudge it like some other builds where the modeler shadows the area etc, but that's not what the sub looks like.

Cost comes into consideration as well. The addition of lights costs extra.
Besides that, I have found a lot of clients simply don't want to light the models. They are paying for it,It's their model.
Weather or not it "begs to be lit" is like all things related in this Hobby, Up to the individual.
I have seen some builds that are so Incorrectly lit(out of scale , way too bright, looks like a toy), and they somehow get ooohs and ahhhs from the members here. 

Hopefully the client will love this build as much as the others I have done to his requests.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, lit or unlit, I'm sure your client will be thrilled with the model based on what I've seen of your work sir. You're talent speaks for itself.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Trekkriffic said:


> Well, lit or unlit, I'm sure your client will be thrilled with the model based on what I've seen of your work sir. You're talent speaks for itself.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Many Thanks Trek!

Update...

I Have removed the seams from the Window part in front of the boat. It's now as it should be. Proceeding to the rest of the seams now!!!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Great job on that seam. You can always tell the men from the boys in this hobby when it comes to seamwork.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Update!!!!


More work on all the seams around the boat...Hope to finish this part and move on to Finishing up the interior/ and installation, the work on last seam around. Then on to the two sets of Flying subs/Diving bells/minisubs!!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

UPDATE!!

Starte work on the Interior. Priming/coloring...


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Cap't, do you ever sleep? I know, I know, sleep is for the weak....

Not knowing much about the Seaview, what exactly is the _"Lone Ranger __Mask"_?

HAL9001-


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

hal9001 said:


> Cap't, do you ever sleep? I know, I know, sleep is for the weak....
> 
> Not knowing much about the Seaview, what exactly is the _"Lone Ranger __Mask"_?
> 
> HAL9001-


Lol!!! I sleep sometimes!!

"The Lone Ranger Mask" is the front Viewport. Moebius offerd a choice for windows...one with frames and one without.(The 17'2" Miniature did NOT have frames, However the Eight foot miniature did).
It leaves a terrible seam(s).

Some guys just fudge the seam by doing the Star Trek grid lines look, But that's not what the Boat looked like.

Cheers!


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Captain, you are doing a fantastic job on this sub. I've loved the Seaview since I was a kid. And it's some of the reason why I joined the navy and went on a sub. But much to my disappointment, I found that real subs don't have windows !! As for lighting, I know that I've seen alot of models that were terribly over lighted. So bright that it really took away from all the hard work, skill, and beauty of the build. With some models the lights really need to be part of the background, and not in your face. So I can understand why some clients wouldn't want a model lighted. They prefer to have all the tiny details of the model itself, to be what gets your attention.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

UPDATE.

As I continue to eliminate the seams around the boat, I have built up the Interior Control room and Flying Sub Bay.

I have also started preshading Seaview to look like the Miniature from the series.
The client wants this to look like the Miniature.

For the sake of argument, And truth be told, The Seaview is NOT light Ghost Grey on the upper hull, nor is it white on the lower hull/ keel.
I mixed my own color(s), and Airbrushed the boat.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Very nice, what method did you use to get rid of the seams ?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

UPDATE...

The Upper Hull has been airbrushed again, and will get several more coats To get the correct look of the 17'2"Miniature.


...The two sets of Flying Sub, DivingBell and Mini-Subs are base painted waiting to be fully put together and detail painted.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

bert model maker said:


> Very nice, what method did you use to get rid of the seams ?


I used a varity of methods to achieve the desired results.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Captain Han Solo said:


> I used a varity of methods to achieve the desired results.


Did one of them involve baking soda and CA? I noticed a box of Arm & Hammer in the photo.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Trekkriffic said:


> Did one of them involve baking soda and CA? I noticed a box of Arm & Hammer in the photo.


 
Yes...among others.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I have never used that method, exactly HOW do you do that and what amounts of baking soda/superglue /


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Captain Han Solo said:


> UPDATE...
> 
> The Upper Hull has been airbrushed again, and will get several more coats To get the correct look of the 17'2"Miniature.
> 
> ...


HA! I recognize this photo from Facebook! As stupid as I am, I wasn't sure that was YOU I was friends with on there!! LOL!!!! I was pretty sure that was your work, but didn't know the name of your building service and didn't know you had so many irons in the fire! Are you building full time now as a job? If not, I don't know where you find the time dude! More energy than me! (I'm a late nighter, but it's getting tougher!) Man you've got a lot of nice work going on here! Keep at it!!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looking good so far. Keep the pix coming. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

UPDATE!!!!

The two sets of Flying Subs,Diving Bells and Mini Subs Building and Painting almost completed...Need to build Flying Subs.

Seaview is in final stages of painting....More to come!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

What colors did you use on the Flying Subs and minis?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Trekkriffic said:


> What colors did you use on the Flying Subs and minis?


I mixed Tamiya colors to get the final color. Then airbrushed them.
For example, the Yellow is a mix of Tamiya yellow and Orange...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

UPDATE...

The Two sets of Flying Sub, Diving Bell and Mini Sub are finished.

Still sanding several stubborn seam lines on Seaview.

More to come...












Lower Hull Painted...


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

How do you do the baking soda/superglue method ?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

bert model maker said:


> How do you do the baking soda/superglue method ?


 
Bert, use a bent toothpick to apply superglue to the seam...Then sprinkle the backing soda into the seam.The super glue sets immediately. Then sand. Repeat.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Cool trick!


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

I recently used the same technique but with resin powder. I was doing a major mod on a resin figure and had a bunch of powder built up so I pcked a gap with powder and hit it with CA. Horey Morey, I swear the fix is stronger than the surrounding resin. But yeah, I've been using CA and baking soda for fillets for years.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Bert, use a bent toothpick to apply superglue to the seam...Then sprinkle the backing soda into the seam.The super glue sets immediately. Then sand. Repeat.


Im going to need to give that method a try on my Fireball XL-5 (big gap between the tailfin and the hull); thanks for the tip! :hat:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

THANKS Captain !
Bert


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

You gentlemen are very welcome indeed!

UPDATE!!!
Client TV Four Window Seaview completed.

The Seaview was built and painted to the client's wishes. Again as always, it's going to be hard letting her go...Also if anyone would like a build up of this or any model for that matter...please contact me!!

Now on to the Next Seaview, Jupiter 2,Chariot...etc! 

Cheers


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

Nice build up Mark, Your client will be very happy! Randy


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your talents , anyone would be delighted to have your builds.
Cheers!:thumbsup: 
Mike


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

fxshop said:


> Nice build up Mark, Your client will be very happy! Randy


 
Sincere Thanks Randy!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Nova Mike said:


> Thanks for sharing your talents , anyone would be delighted to have your builds.
> Cheers!:thumbsup:
> Mike


Thank you very much indeed Mike!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Right off the screen.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Chrisisall said:


> Right off the screen.


Many Thanks Chris!

Already started on my next client Seaview build, another eight window version.
Also another Chariot and of course the Jupiter 2 Build up!!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Many Thanks Chris!
> 
> Already started on my next client Seaview build, another eight window version.
> Also another Chariot and of course the Jupiter 2 Build up!!


Sounds like you'll be having a lot of fun man!


----------

